# What Did You Get for Christmas?



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Although I do not celebrate Christmas, it would be an interesting topic to see what everyone got that made them <shudder> happy on christmas day. 

And while no one got anything off me, I did get presents off others;

An eight DVD boxset of the American War Deparment movies - "Why We Fight" from the 1940s. 

A collection of primary material from the Normandy campaign, "The D-Day Experience" from the IWM. It has diaries, orders, battle maps ..etc. (all real sized, and real looking - but obviously just copies, but it's still good) I'll enter some of the diary entries and such on here, at some point - shame I haven't got a scanner though. 

And an AC/DC DVD - Family Jewels, over 2 'n' a half hours of AC/DC.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Some good stuff there pD, look forward to the diary entries.

Well I got and Ipod video as well as 2 WW2 books (one on the Airmen of WW2 - it is a collection of stories and diary entries edited by Laddie Lucas and the other is "Witness to War" by Richard J. Aldrich - diary entries about the war in Europe (haven't seen the one on the Pacific war yet but if I see it I will get it). So I will (if I get around to it) post some (particularly from the Laddie Lucas book ("Voices in the Air").


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

ummm, a couple of books and a couple of binders for my flypast magazines..........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't be lame, I know it's hard for you lanc ... but what books did you get?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

how was i being lame? and the books? umm, the 12th book in the series of unfortunate events, malace aforethought- the history of booby traps from WWI to 'nam, wright to fly, a history of powered flight year by year, Aircraft in british military service from 1946 to the present, a very good book actally, oh yeah, the new star wars DVD too...........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

You were being lame by not telling us the books you got. Lame or lazy. .. or a combination of both.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

well i didn't think you'd want a bloody list of 'em..........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't you Cornish bastards read minds? I knew you lot were backward, but jesus christ ...I'm dealing with the medival f*ckin' man here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

As I've said, I got the Band of Brothers set, socks and underwear, a pair of jeans, a new sweater, some T-shirts, and some sex. 

Christmas sex. It cums only once a year. 




Christ, that was lame even for me.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

actually quite boring..............money. my two grand-daughters stole the show.


----------



## Glider (Jan 1, 2006)

Some speakers for my Hi-Fi and West Wing DVD set were the big presents


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a new 21 inch flat panel LCD monitor, a new 30Gig video iPod, a Sony DVD player, 2 DVD's, 3 new books, a cool ass piece of fossilized amber with a prehistoric wasp in it, 2 fitted baseball caps, clothes, candy, and I think there was some sex mixed in there as well......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

Damn Les, you scored! 

I got the CH flight yoke and rudder pedals for my 'puter along with MSFS 2004 and the Carrier fighters add on. I also got some shirts (F-16 Viper, B-1 Lancer) and three books (1976 Private Pilots Written Test Guide, The American Fighter Plane by Williams and Williams and a Tom Lea Novel [Western]). 

My in-laws gave me an autographed art print of Bud Anderson's P-51B, autographed by Bud himself! 

I guess I scored as well.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

you guys did well, I had to babysit two inlaws, so did I score ??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

Sadly no.


----------



## marconi (Jan 1, 2006)

In orthodox church Christmas is on January 7th.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a new electric razor, 3 sweaters, a couple of books, money and oh yeah some sex.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

marconi said:


> In orthodox church Christmas is on January 7th.


So what's wrong with that?


----------



## marconi (Jan 1, 2006)

Nothing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

yes, babysat my wife's folks which acted like a bunch of 3 year olds all week, and then to top it off went in for a colonosctopy .............yes I had fun. No sex since ... ? to much stress I was told, last night sucked


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

Bummer, E. Well, that was the end of _last_ year. So here is to hoping this one is better. We had a little Hanukkah time with my in-laws, which was okay as it is better than spending it with my family. My family takes the fun out of dysfunctional.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

yes heres to 2006 ! hows the wife doing Eric ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

My in-laws are great, but sometimes they can be a little _too_ pleasant. It gets nauseating after a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

My in-laws are pissing me off right now. We are sort of having a feud right now. Nothing serious just stupid.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

Laura is doing quite well this time around. Thanks. She is still sore and not moving real fast yet, but otherwise is okay.

Kayleigh is having her ups and downs while working through the day/night reversal. Between 10PM and midnight, it's a struggle. After that it's okay. Trying to make her stay awake more during the day so she sleeps better at night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Its good to hear mom and child are doing well! Im happy for you guys.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

Eric in time my friend, in time............it all works out and then they are grown up. I've got two grand-daughters with a thrid child coming end of February. time flys by way too fast ...........

Adler throw them out now ....... right into the muck  my inlaw factor right now is in a negative number category


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Naw I can throw them out. They really are good people, we just squabble sometimes.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

tell them to purchase your favourite Deutsche Bier and then they can stay.............for another 5 minutes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

LOL


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

I hear ya, Erich. I know this is temporary as my son sleeps well 99% of the time and is a joy. The first three months is what I refer to as the "blob phase". They don't do much of anything but lay there like a blob, eat, sleep, cry and poop. Once they start being a bit more interactive, then I really enjoy it. 

Besides, I hear that grandchildren are a parents best revenge!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn it, I didn't get any sex on christmas. Got some on the tuesday after though...oh, yeah... but that's like a week ago!  But, come tuesday...oh yeah ....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

So you are a once a week guy? Im sorry.....


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2006)

Eric yes that is the plan always....spoil the kids rotten and then hand them back all hyped up to mom

I luv it 8) 

sex, what is sex ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Poor Erich....


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2006)

sniff....... I know Adler ............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, Ill have some for you then....


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2006)

no way man my wife and I have a date later today ......... get ur own dude  by the way how were the saunas yesterday ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

We never made it Erich. Im sorry, I will get there eventually again. Like I said I only live 30 minutes from there. I will get to Nurnerg and take some pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2006)

no problem, wish we could be there; but here with the flooding many of the roads here are almost impassable: we are heading out in 3 hours to spend monies we don't have .......... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

We have seen the flooding on the news over here in Germany. They are saying it is supposed to get worse. Good luck and hold on in there.


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2006)

friend I sit on a hill so am safe. the current tv media is covering California which is getting nailed but nothing like southern Oregon. the media covers obviously large population centers for good reason we on the other hand are in a remote very hilly area and full of creek drainages. the river has swept it's banks clean in spots, parts of homes are going down the river, roofs decks and saunas, parts of vehciles, bikes, etc ......... the worst problem is the closure of roads due to all the mud-earth slides. portion of our southern Oregon coastline has been closed for a week and it appears if more is coming and it is, the hwy 101 may well fall off into the ocean.

life is fun here at the moment. As I said earlier on other threads a nice dry cold front would help matters as the ground is permeated and I am literally expecting multi-million dollar homes on the west hills to fall off at any time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Well lets hope for the best, good luck my friend.


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2006)

oooooooooops it's started up again, where are my oars ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Build a ArK.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 2, 2006)

oops Im a bit late ...is it New Year already, how did that happen?

I got an Eddie Izard DVD (very good it is too).
several CDs.... Thunder/ KT Tunstall/ couple of Northern Soul/ an acoustic rock cd/ a few burned CDs of a friend...nice, he put lots of stuff I like altogether for me...that was cool, i like that sort of stuff, more thoughtful.
Some fine wines (Chablis...lovely.... when was new year  ), underwear (the good stuff), smellie stuff, batteries, lots of jewelery ( i like hippy /rustic stuff and got loads....tres bon). 

no sex though..... not looking promising that I will get any in 2006 either (note to self keep very busy take mind off sex, drink more wine to also take mind off sex, thank thoughtful friend for gift of batteries).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

I got mainly DVD's...

Papillon
Hell Is For Heroes
All 3 Die Hard films
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Bridge On The River Kwai
The Towering Inferno
Clarkson: Heaven and Hell
The complete series of The Day Today

Also got Conflict: Global Storm for PS2; 2 books, The Chianti Raiders and a book about the Bermuda Triangle; 2 CD's (Radiohead and a Top Gear one which is crap and I may sell) Some Chucks, a Multi Region DVD player, a Steve Mcqueen Calendar and T-shirt, and a Supercars Calendar, some Cointreau truffles and a few boxes of sweets...

I think thats it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Crippen said:


> no sex though..... not looking promising that I will get any in 2006 either (note to self keep very busy take mind off sex, drink more wine to also take mind off sex, thank thoughtful friend for gift of batteries).



LOL  *thank thoughtful friend for gift of batteries*


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Crippen said:
> 
> 
> > no sex though..... not looking promising that I will get any in 2006 either (note to self keep very busy take mind off sex, drink more wine to also take mind off sex, thank thoughtful friend for gift of batteries).
> ...


Yep LOL!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

Twice a week, Adler...that is why I didn't like the fact I missed out on x-mas eve!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats it?!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

I work the rest of the week, or haven't you caught on to that yet? Twice a week keeps me sane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

hey got Amazon.com to send me David Williams Nachtjäger volume 1 for under $ 25.00 US. David did a good job actually especially with the pilot bios. the profiles in the RLM 76 is too dark grey... so kinda a after Weihnact present

recommended


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Will check it out.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 9, 2006)

Erich said:


> ...I am literally expecting multi-million dollar homes on the west hills to fall off at any time



That happened with a couple of homes down at the Gold Coast during a wet spell. House sitting on a hill one minute, half of it tumbling down the hill the next...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats why I am going to buy my ocean front property in Arizona!


----------

